# STC1000 2 units using 1 probe



## agillies (16/1/14)

Hi Everyone,

Just wondering if I could wire 2 x STC1000 units to use just 1 probe.

I don't want to have 2 thermowells for each element (2000w).

Cheers

Adam


----------



## QldKev (16/1/14)

Why not get 2 x 240v SSRs to run the elements from one unit? Just get the correct SSRs and its pretty easy to wire up for your electrician. Better still get a pid to run them. I've got 1 pid running 3 elements on my 3V.


----------



## agillies (16/1/14)

QldKev said:


> Why not get 2 x 240v SSRs to run the elements from one unit? Just get the correct SSRs and its pretty easy to wire up for your electrician. Better still get a pid to run them. I've got 1 pid running 3 elements on my 3V.


I was hoping it would be something as simple as connecting the STC1000 to the first STC.

what type of PID do you use?
My sparky is a good mate that drinks a lot of my beer, so he probably owes me one.


----------



## QldKev (16/1/14)

A pid will give you better control over the mash.

pid such as this. I've only used the Sestos (ok) and Auber (awesome), but a REX is available cheaper but is an unknown factor
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/DIN-Digital-PID-Temperature-Control-Controller-100-240V-12VDC-SSR-Relay-/220940409015?pt=AU_B_I_Electrical_Test_Equipment&hash=item33711318b7
Just ensure the one you choose is 240vac compatible, and has a SSR output.

Then you need 2 x SSR
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Solid-State-Relay-Module-SSR-25DA-25A-250V-3-32V-DC-Input-24-380VAC-Output-HP-/161080562635?pt=AU_B_I_Electrical_Test_Equipment&hash=item25812653cb

And a pt100 probe (don't use a cheaper K-type)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Temperature-Control-Thermocouple-RTD-Sensor-Probe-PT100-3-WIRE-/280979584839?pt=AU_B_I_Electrical_Test_Equipment&hash=item416bb03747
Auber Instruments makes awesome probes that you can disconnect the wire completely.

And heat sinks for the SSRs. 

And enclosures and wiring to connect it all up



If you really want to go the STC way, you can get SSRs that have a 240vac signal side. Then you use 1 x STC, it's probe, and feed the elements from the SSRs.
I'm even thinking mechanical relays should be ok for the stc as I don't think it switches that fast and only has a mechanical relay internally. 

Your sparky mate should have a good clue of what I'm talking about.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (16/1/14)

This is exactly what I'm looking at doing.

I already have two 10A 2400W elements installed into my pot and a short weldless thermowell because I'm doing BIAB. tried controlling one with the stc to maintain mash and manually controlling the other to ramp up and boil. But found, as many probably already know, that we were over/under shooting more than we wanted. 

A couple of questions that I haven't been able to find answers to yet. If I'm controlling both elements through SSR's into a PID, is a standard power plug going to be able to handle this?

And can that temperature probe listed above be used with my thermowell or is a stand alone unit?

I have heaps of other questions, but still trying to research more before I ask away.


----------



## GalBrew (16/1/14)

Probably a dumb question here, so if you are using 2x 2200w elements through an SSR connected to an STC can you use a 10amp circuit or do you need a higher rated circuit?


----------



## law-of-ohms (16/1/14)

Google law of ohms ..... lol

4400w / 240v = 18.3A


----------



## GalBrew (16/1/14)

Ah yes, electrics are definitely not my bag. No chance of me wiring up a box myself. Don't even have the right circuit in my house for it!


----------



## agillies (16/1/14)

GalBrew said:


> Probably a dumb question here, so if you are using 2x 2200w elements through an SSR connected to an STC can you use a 10amp circuit or do you need a higher rated circuit?


I'm no sparky, but i would think you would either need to plug each element into a seperate circuit or get a higher amp circuit installed.
I run 2 elements from 2 circuits in the house, but the moment the misses turned the tv, dishwasher etc on the safety switch went.
I got my mate to install a few 15a outlets in my brew room.


----------



## agillies (16/1/14)

QldKev said:


> A pid will give you better control over the mash.
> 
> pid such as this. I've only used the Sestos (ok) and Auber (awesome), but a REX is available cheaper but is an unknown factor
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/DIN-Digital-PID-Temperature-Control-Controller-100-240V-12VDC-SSR-Relay-/220940409015?pt=AU_B_I_Electrical_Test_Equipment&hash=item33711318b7
> ...


Thanks for that,

I think the PID would be the way to go, gives me something to do, and it looks cool.


----------

